# Brown Swiss bull calf for sale



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

I have a purebred Brown Swiss bull calf for sale---would make a good steer or bull--- he was born 10-6-13 sired by Parker-- $125 cash makes him yours-- located in Hart county Ky


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

By what age should a young bull be castrated, if he is going to be? What does a calf this age eat? (Sorry for my ignorance, I raise horses and do not understand pulling a baby from mama's milk when it is days old.)
Thanks!


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Pig in a poke said:


> By what age should a young bull be castrated, if he is going to be? What does a calf this age eat? (Sorry for my ignorance, I raise horses and do not understand pulling a baby from mama's milk when it is days old.)
> Thanks!


P, may I kindly suggest starting your own thread or perhaps searching through the forum to read up on the pros, cons and reasonings of pulling dairy youngings from their dam. I believe we should be respectful to the OP, by remaining on the the original topic of selling her calf.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

But I live over 100 mi. from west Ky. line...How far east are you?


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

He has been sold


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

d'vash said:


> P, may I kindly suggest starting your own thread or perhaps searching through the forum to read up on the pros, cons and reasonings of pulling dairy youngings from their dam. I believe we should be respectful to the OP, by remaining on the the original topic of selling her calf.


d, Sorry. 
Highland, I was not meaning any disrespect. I was trying to ascertain if we could be prepared to make an offer on the young bull. I guess I should have been more clear. Good that you got him sold.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Haven't heard from you in a while, how's things going down there?


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Hey Buddy --- everything is going the best-- and hope it is for you! And you know if you ever need a calf you go to the top of the list!


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll be looking next spring. Getting more grass fenced here. Not sure if you knew it, but the Mrs. passed last summer. I'll need to find a day here and come pay a visit----you get some work out of me, but then you have to listen to me gabbing the whole while.


----------

